# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش نصب آسان لرول با استفاده از برنامه laragon

## moalla

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
لرول یه فریم ورک بسیار ساده و دلنشینه که فقط اون اول کار شاید تازه کارها رو به وحشت بندازه! مراحل نصبش یکم پیچیده است. مخصوصا نسخه های جدید که فقط باید با composer نصب بشه!
یه برنامه است که جدید نوشته شده به اسم laragon که این همه این کارها رو براتون انجام میده:
1- نصب سرور و اپاچی و phpmyadmin و .... 
2- نصب کامپوزر
3-دانلود و نصب نسخه 4.2 یا 5 فریم ورک لرول
4- یه shell خیلی خوشگل و مامانی هم دراختیارتون قرار میده

فقط قبل از نصبش برنامه های سرور دیگه مثل wamp یا xamp یا .... رو پاک کنید تا نصب اپاچی دچار تداخل نشه
اگه میخواین سادگی کار باهاش رو متوجه بشین این کلیپ من رو ببینید:
http://www.aparat.com/v/Kvgqb
البته با عرض شرمندگی به انگلیسی توضیح دادم تا بتونم جاهای دیگه هم کلیپ رو استفاده کنم اما خوب اگه انگلیسیتون خوب نیست بازم میفهمید چی به چیه.
امیدوارم این مطالب براتون مفید واقع بشه. به سایتم که در مورد اموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید است هم سر بزنید
quicklearn.ir

----------


## rezakho

انگلیسیت خوبه ها!
:)

----------


## moalla

شما لطف دارین. این رو برای یوتوب سایتم اماده کردم که باید انگلیسی میشد. ایشالله سعی میکنم زودتر فارسیش رو اماده کنم
حالا laragon خوب بود؟ من که خیلی ازش خوشم اومد. جدا از امکانتش سرعت بهتری نسبت به wamp و بقیه مجازی ها داره

----------


## rezakho

شخصا از همه اینجور نصاب ها بیزارم
همیشه آپاچی و php رو دستی نصب و کانفیگ می کنم، تا به حال پیش نیامده که حتی یکبار توی ریست کردن و ... اذیت کنه

----------


## moalla

این برنامه دو ویژگی داره. یکی اینکه به اماتورها کمک میکنه که توی نصب لرول به مشکل نخورن و حتی کامپوزر رو هم نصب میکنه
خوبی دیگه این برنامه که برای حرفه ای ها هم خوبه اینه که اپاچی و mysql و ... رو بصورت چند نخی اجرا میکنه که در نهایت سرعت خیلی بهتری به شما میده. به هرحال انتخاب با شماست. من فقط به جهت اینکه کار مبتدی ها راه بیفته معرفی کردم

----------


## rezakho

بله البته
من منکر مزیت هاش نشدم، کما اینکه بد هم نمیدونم این جور ابزارهایی رو
فقط روشی که خودم استفاده کردم رو گفتم
و یه نکته درباره چندنخی اجرا کردن برنامه ها!
چیزی که توی سایتش نوشته، اینه:
"لاراگون، هر کدوم از سرویس ها رو روی یکی از نخهای درونی خودش اجرا میکنه، و این باعث میشه اجرای اولیه برنامه (run) سریعتر از سرویس های خود ویندوز و xampp و ... انجام بشه"
و جمله شما اشکال داره.
چند نخی اجرا شده برنامه ها، چیز دیگه ای هست. باید برنامه چندنخی نوشته شده باشه و روی سیستم عاملی که چندنخی رو پشتیبانی می کنه اجرا بشه!

----------


## moalla

> *1-minute installation*Laragon is not only fast when installing, it is also very fast when running. Faster than WAMP, XAMPP, IIS?,...
> 
> 
> *Boot fast*Laragon boots very fast. If you develop PHP daily, consider setting Laragon auto run when you turn your computer on:
> Preferences\General, check "Run Laragon when Windows starts"
> 
> *Start services fast*When you click "Start All" button, Laragon calls all selected services simultaneously using optimal parallel algorithms. All services start faster under Laragon than other LAMP Stack.


مطلب رو از سایتش نقل کردم
من نمیدونستم هر سیستمی چند نخی رو ساپورت نمیکنه. سیستم من اتم Intel Bay Trail-T Quad Core که ظاهرا ساپورت میکنه. بهرحال من تابحال نتونسته بودم این سرعت سرویس ها رو تجربه کنم و برام جالب بود.

----------


## Mahdi-563

[QUOTE=rezakho;2189851]شخصا از همه اینجور نصاب ها بیزارم
همیشه آپاچی و php رو دستی نصب و کانفیگ می کنم، تا به حال پیش نیامده که حتی یکبار توی ریست کردن و ... اذیت کنه[/

واقعا موافقم

کسی که آماتور هست بهتر بره سمت یه فریم ورک دیگه بنظرم لاراول برای یه تازه کار مفید نیست. حتی با فرض اینکه بتونه نصبش کنه !!!

----------

